# Falling Leaves MTB - New Forest 100



## funnymummy (1 Oct 2011)

4am the alarm went off, 5am we were on the road & heading East, watching the sunrise in my mirror . What a beautifull sight.
6.30am arrive at Brockenhurst College, with one very excited 7yr old boucing round the car!!
By 7am, we'd set up Registration, 7.30am the 7yr old has reached new levels of bounciness, give him many pointless, time consuming jobs, like Mummy needs more cable ties, go find Ben. 
By 9am the 7yr old has recahed critical mass & was about to implode with excitement, a bit like his mum, who by now was on her 7th cup of coffee & 3rd bottle of Hi5 

The caffiene kicked in...and hysteria set in....






2.5 hours later, 400 riders signed up & off, we can follow on.

What a glorious day for a ride round the Forest. 27 miles of fabolous scenery, we saw lots of ponies, a few had foals with them 





The course was excellent, not too challenging on the Standard ride, but enough to test out Fynn's stamina & try out the full range of gears on his bike, he made it up all but one hill..and that was more to do with free-range dogs than lack of trying.
We finshed, with a riding time of 3 hours 34 mins, with only 3 short stops.. The smile on my bubbas face was priceless...


----------



## Shanks (1 Oct 2011)

Completed the 'Fun' road race from Brockenhurst today with my 13 year old. 

What a fabulous day :-) It was our first sportive event but will certainly not be our last. 

I had intended to start my own thread but I'm grateful for the opportunity to express my thanks directly to funnymummy and the rest of the team for organising it so well. 

Cheers


----------



## funnymummy (2 Oct 2011)

Hey Shanks, glad you had a great day & well done to you both.
Yesterday was the first time i've ridden the MTB course - I normaly ride the road routes, I did the same route in March's Sportive...And I still shudder at the thought of Blissford 
Hope to see you at your next event...Come over & say Hi


----------



## Shanks (2 Oct 2011)

funnymummy said:


> Hey Shanks, glad you had a great day & well done to you both.
> Yesterday was the first time i've ridden the MTB course - I normaly ride the road routes, I did the same route in March's Sportive...And I still shudder at the thought of Blissford
> Hope to see you at your next event...Come over & say Hi



Thanks Funnymummy, we've already agreed to do that one again next April, I'm now trying to work a way to get the time to do the Chichester one in a couple of weeks. Cheers


----------

